# Citizen Promaster Skyhawk



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose la revue d'une montre Solaire et Radiopilotée: la *Citizen Promaster Skyhawk*


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Excellente vidéo.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Merci Untel  Tiens je pensai que tu n'étais que sur MGN


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Quasiment oui. Je n'ai jamais vraiment eu le temps de me disperser sur plusieurs forums.
Mais cette année je vais faire des efforts.


----------

